# 7th Edition Space Wolves Codex review



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So this is my review/ thoughts of the SW codex. I will only post through the HQ's tonight because I have my last 12 hour shift of the week in about 6 hours. The rest of the codex will be done up in the next day or two. 

*Space Wolves changes:*

*Wargear Changes Codex wide:*
Wargear is set up like the other post 5th codexes

*Ranged Weapons:*
Storm bolter (points increased) , combi f/m/p, Plasma pistol

*Melee Weapons:*
Power weapon, storm shield (points reduced) , frost sword/ axe, wolf claw ( lost the choice of reroll hit/wound options, now is a +1 str Lightning Claw), power fist, thunderhammer, 2 wolf claws

*Terminator Weapons:*
Terminators Wargear options are setup in a more limited manor, the storm bolter can only be swapped for a combi f/m/p, wolf claw, or thunder hammer. Terminator power weapon can be swapped for a storm shield (FREE!!), frost axe/sword, wolf claw, power fist, chainfist, thunder hammer. Overall costs of the options seem to have been reduced or remained the same.

*Heavy Weapons:*
Heavy bolter (points increased), Multi-melta, Missile Launcher (frag, krak, and flakk like other post 5th dexs in terms of cost), Plasma Cannon( points reduced), Lascannon(points reduced)

*Special Weapons:*
Flamer, Meltagun, Plasma gun

*Dreadnought Weapons:*
Multi-melta (now the stock ranged weapon) can be swapped for TL autocannon (points reduced), TL heavy bolter, TL heavy flamer (points increased), Plasma cannon, Assault cannon (Has a point cost now), Helfrost cannon (One of the more pricy options), TL lascannon (points reduced)

*Special Issue Wargear: *
Melta bombs, Digital Weapons, Jump pack (points reduced), Space Marine bike (points reduced)

Chooser of the Slain, Fang of Morkai, Wolftooth Necklace, Wolf Tail Talisman, and Mark of the Wulfen, have been removed from codex
Thunderwolf Mount has been slightly increased in price but now makes all CC attacks rending, it is still only a option for those units that could take it before. 

*Relics of the Fang:*
Range in price from 10 to 40, exactly like the released leaks of info. Helm of Durfast, Armor of Russ, and the Wulfen Stone do not replace a weapon choice. 

*Space Wolves Vehicle Equipment:*
Dozer blade, Storm bolter, Hunter Killer, Extra armor

*Armor:*
Scout armor, Power armor, Runic armor (now gives a 6+ Invul save instead of the 5+ Invul against psychic attacks), and Terminator armor (now has deep strike, SW got over their Teleport Phobia)
*
*
*Tempestas Discipline (SW only Psyker powers):*
Pretty much exactly as they were leaked, overall I feel they are a scaling back of the super powered choices. Sucks to lose them but I don’t think what we now have is overly bad either. They are pretty much just a balanced set of powers now with no real standouts. 
*
*
*SW Warlord Traits:*
They removed the Saga wargear options and turned them into the warlord traints.
Saga of the Warrior Born is now rerolled failed hits in challenges.
Saga of the Wolfkin now makes Beast/ Calvary units Stubborn and gives them Furious Charge when 12” from the Warlord
Saga of the Beastslayer gives the Warlord the Monster Hunter USR
Saga of the Bear now gives the Warlord and his Unit Feel No Pain (6+)
Saga of the Hunter gives the Warlord Outflank and Stealth
Saga of Majesty is now a 12” reroll to failed Morale/ Pinning test
Saga of the Iron Wolf is gone


*HQ:*

*Wolf Lord* – Slight increase in price from old codex
Belt of Russ is automatically included
Has access to pretty much any of the wargear options


Overall the same except for all the extra’s that were removed from the Codex. Even though the base cost increased some, the overall cost of a geared out Wolf Lord will be much cheaper than how they typically were kitted before. 

*Ragnar Blackmane*- Significant reduction in price
Saga of the Warrior Born Warlord trait
He now has Rage and a Belt of Russ
Incredible Reflexes now grants Ragnar a single reroll of a failed savings throw each phase
Insane Bravado now forces Ragnar to issue/ accept challenges whenever possible
War Howl now gives Ragnar and his unit (SW Faction only) the Furious Charge USR
His frostblade is now a Relic of the Fang weapon with Rending and Master Crafted. 


I always liked Ragnar but the fact his price cost was as much as a Landraider tended to leave him on the bench more often than not. He is still pushing 200 points but I think the changes to his rules make it points well spent. There is nothing in the codex about getting him free in a DP army.

*Harald Deathwolf* – The finecast TW WL model Now has a profile that clocks in a bit under 200 points
Equipped with a Frost axe and Storm Shield
Saga of the Wolfkin Warlord Trait
Outflank USR
Lord of the Wolfkin grants all SW beasts/ cavalry within 12” his leadership value
Mantle of the Ice Troll King is a Relic of the Fang that makes Harald immune to Pyromancy and flamer weapons. 


Honestly with the changes to the Wolflord gear, Harald is a pretty decent choice to back up a TWC list. You will still see decked out Wolflords on TWMs just due to the fact that they can access a greater variety of gear including the SW relics. Harald is not a pushover though, and gives a solid buff to SW beasts/ Cavalry

*Canis Wolfborn*- Pretty much stayed the same in terms of cost. He is slightly cheaper with Fenrisian Wolves because they reduced the wargear cost of them for all units choices that could add them. 
Gained 1 point in Leadership
Gained a bolt pistol
Saga of the Wolfkin Warlord Trait
Lost Lord of the Wolfkin to Harald
Lost Wrath of the Savage
Gained the Rampage USR
Gained Born of Wolves which lets Canis and all Fenrisian/Cyberwolves in his unit reroll failed to hit rolls on the Assault phase they charged. 

Pretty much Canis became a Chaplin for Fenrisian/Cyberwolves. The changes to Wolf Claws means he will be hitting at str 6 instead of str 5 in CC now though. I just don’t see him being fielded much when Harald is just a bit more and a much more solid choice.

*Rune Priest*- Price reduced to be in line with other post 5th Marine Psykers
Powers come from Biomancy, Daemonology, Divination, Telekinesis, and Tempestas
ML2 cost was halved
Can now take a psychic hood
Chooser of the Slain removed from codex
Has access to Ranged, Special issues, and Relics of the Fang options while in PA, can only take items from Special Issue and Relics while in TDA.
Runic Weapons now have Ward which grants the Rune Priest the Adamantium Will USR.

Rune Priests got a nice boost in terms of points reductions, where before a ML2 RP in TDA would have been 170 points it now only will cost you 120 points for a ML2 TDA RP with a hood. I do not see the RP getting benched since they are still I would say they strongest psychic defense unit in game. 

*Njal Stormcaller*- Significant reduction in price
Gained 1 point of BS and 1 wound
Comes with a psychic hood
Is now ML3
Saga of Majesty Warlord Trait
Lord of Tempests now allows a reroll for a single failed Psychic test (Tempestas only)
Lost his runic TDA but can take TDA free
Nightwing is now a Relic of the Fang 24” Str3 Ap- Assault D6 shooting attack. It does not say anything about Njal being able to shoot his pistol also.
Staff of the Stormcaller is a runic staff with Wyrdbane instead of Ward. Wyrdbane gives Njal the Adamantium Will USR and also allows him to reroll a failed Deny the Witch attempt each turn.

On one hand Njal gained a lot of power with his reduced cost, increased ML, BS, wound, and psychic hood. He also lost what I feel was one of the coolest things in the game with the change to Lord of Tempests. He is still very strong in terms of psychic power and defense though and the increased ML makes sense.

*Wolf Priest*- Slight increase in points
Lost Fang of Morkai 
Gained Healing Balms which gives the WP and his unit Feel No Pain (6+)
Has access to Ranged, Special issues, and Relics of the Fang options while in PA, can only take items from Special Issue and Relics while in TDA.
Oath of War remained the same as before


The Wolf Priest stayed roughly the same but the addition of unit FnP is really nice. I would say we will see more of them being fielded but there are a lot of good options for those points now. Overall I would say it is awash in terms of gain/loss for the WP.

*Ulrik the Slayer*- Significant reduction in points
Gained 1 wound
Lost Fang of Morkai 
Gained Healing Balms which gives the WP and his unit Feel No Pain (6+)
Saga of the Beastslayer Warlord Trait
Gained the Fear USR
Slayer’s Oath now gives Ulrik and all SW within 6” of him the Preferred Enemy USR
Lost Mentor
Wolf Helm of Russ is now a Relic of the Fang that gives all SW within 12” of Ulrik the Stubborn USR


Ulrik has become a much better choice than he was before I think. In general even though I was not all that enthusiastic in my praise of the WP, the FnP change has made them very attractive. It is like adding a Apothecary to the unit, it is too bad that they do not have TWM options.


*Wolf Guard Battle Leader*- Reduced price
Pretty much all the same options of the Wolf Lord but with one big difference, no Belt of Russ. 



I don’t see them getting fielded as much now with the changes to gear overall. The removed items from the old codex hit the hardest for this HQ.

*Bjorn the Fell-Handed*- Significant drop in price
Saga of Majesty Warlord trait
Can swap his Assualt cannon for a plasma cannon (free), helfrost cannon(free) , TL lascannon (might as well be free it is so cheap)
Ancient Tactician now adds +1 to Seize the Initiative rolls
Ward of the Primarch is unchanged
Living Relic is removed
Can now take a Droppod as a Dedicated Transport
Trueclaw is his new CC arm, a Relic of the Fang that is str10, ap2, Master-crafted, and Shred

 Bjorn is a bit more attractive with the reduced price, ability to take a DP and the removal of the Living Relic rule. He is still just a walker though and glances are still a factor in the game. While he is a attractive option, the other Dread choices in the codex outshine him for cheaper cost I think.


----------

